

Apple is listening (Yosemite) - tonteldoos
https://github.com/fix-macosx/yosemite-phone-home/

======
Barnaby_Jones
As long as you didn't find a keylogger, screengrabber or mousetracker
everything is fine (or the software firewall is silently deactivated).

